# Wearing Jewelry as an Electrician: How to Protect Yourself Without Giving Up Style



## casjunkman (Aug 20, 2013)

One of the worst I have seen was a fellow Marine working on an A-4 Skyhawk, welded his wedding ring to a 400 VDC bus, then fell from his work platform.


----------



## jcourson2 (Nov 19, 2011)

When working around energized electrical work and making notes, use a plastic ball point pen instead of one with exposed metal components


----------



## Hugh_Hoagland (Jul 2, 2016)

Good article. Silicone does ignite at some point. It is silicone rubber. Most things I have tested will take 20-40 cal/cm² though. On gloves, wear leather OR Arc Rated Gloves. Regular mechanics gloves and even some coated Kevlar cut resistant gloves can and do ignite.


----------

